# Say what now?



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope this is allowed, and that you'll play! This is a voice meme I've seen floating around for a while, and thought it could be fun here. It's usually done voice only with sites like vocaroo, but I don't have a microphone so I did a video with my web cam. You just have to answer the questions and read out the stuff below and post it! I thought it'd be a neat way to get to hear everyone's accents 

All you need to do is record or video yourself answering the questions and reading the random words and sentences at the end.



> Your name and/or username
> Where you're from
> The following words: Aunt, Roof, Route, Wash, Oil, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, Sure, Data, Ruin,
> Crayon, Toilet, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Spitting Image, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Syrup, Pajamas, Caught, Orange, Coffee, direction, naturally, aluminium and herbs
> ...



You can see mine here.  I know I'm pale, but I'm not usually THAT pale. The lighting just washed me out a lot!

Record yours and link it here!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok. This thread looked awesome so I thought I would give it a shot. This my very first time uploading a video...so please be kind. LOL

My video is here



P.S. I am sooooo cringing


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

Feeling silly is part of the fun! That was great  

Apparently lots of people call remotes clickers or flippers. I think it's interesting to see (and hear!) the differences in pronunciation thanks to our accents


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's mine! THere's a long awkward pause right at the beginning so hold out!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vhIzaVm5C37WBzFFW

Yay!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay. I should have went to vocaroo to avoid showing off my (temporarily) busted grill. 

Also, your voice sounds like mine, Emily. That was cool.


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

Yay indeed!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

The parakeets joining in the festivities are Martini and Absinth but here's my contribution:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vo5W79v8BkN6Ukjyp


----------



## paintsplotch (Apr 6, 2011)

cp you sound amazing


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

heh love how you say coffee. cawfee.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

paintsplotch said:


> cp you sound amazing


LOL I'm still froggy from the flu but thanks. NOW YOU!!!!!!

EDT: I love how everyone sounds. Em, you surprised me a bit. Your voice projects more than I expected. That's a compliment, btw.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

You could definitely hear the Jersey when you said coffee, CP.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> You could definitely hear the Jersey when you said coffee, CP.


You don't want to hear me say 'talk' or 'chocolate' LOL


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You don't want to hear me say 'talk' or 'chocolate' LOL



Oh...but I do! I adore Jersey accents. Unless it's the cast of Jersey Shore speaking. Then I have no clue what they're saying.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> Oh...but I do! I adore Jersey accents. Unless it's the cast of Jersey Shore speaking. Then I have no clue what they're saying.


I got relatives ('got'--another Jerseyism) in Seaside Heights so I'm contractually (by blood) bound to not comment on the show or my Italian-American and Jersey cards will be put through a woodchipper and I'll never be allowed to eat fried Taylor ham, egg and cheese on a hard roll or disco fries again.


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

Please tell me that disco fries glitter and have moves that'd make John Travolta jealous.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

Lainey, I love your voice.

Ok, as for mine, like Emily's, there's a pause at the beginning, but wait it out.  Also, my microphone sounds muffled, and I'm not really sure why, but here's my shot at them:

Mine, West Virginia style.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> Please tell me that disco fries glitter and have moves that'd make John Travolta jealous.



Disco fries are really good french fries that have cheese and gravy on them. Now here's the tricky part--what kind of cheese and gravy is on them (or even whether they're on them or on the side) depends entirely on WHERE in NJ you are and fights have erupted over the details. I'm from Hudson County (Bayonne & Jersey City to be specific) so in that case it can even depend on the diner you order it in. FTR I like melted yellow American or cheddar and brown gravy but turkey gravy is an acceptable substitute and both must be on my fries with extra gravy on the side. 





lovelylady78 said:


> Lainey, I love your voice.
> 
> Ok, as for mine, like Emily's, there's a pause at the beginning, but wait it out.  Also, my microphone sounds muffled, and I'm not really sure why, but here's my shot at them:
> 
> Pappy! I love it! Your twang came out best in your sentence at the end!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> lovelylady78 said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey, I love your voice.
> ...



My twang gets "real serious" when I'm tired or drunk.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> My twang gets "real serious" when I'm tired or drunk.


So does my 'Jersey'. Also when I'm angry or storytelling.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> So does my 'Jersey'. Also when I'm angry or storytelling.



Yes, storytelling is another trigger for the twang...but I tend to be extra fucking articulate when I'm angry. Weird.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 6, 2011)

LlI'll participate! Is that last paragraph part of what needs to be said, too? The supermarket one. I will say it just in case, haha.


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, the silly supermarket thing is something to say. Ooo all those Ssssss.

I'm just loving hearing you all  I'm so used to American accents thanks to TV and movies, but they usually tend to be the same, so it's great hearing the differences you guys have


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's mine! 

http://www.filedropper.com/saywhatnowthreadvocals

Edit: I tried doing it in vocaroo but the sound quality was awful for some reason for me. =\ So I did it in Windows Voice Recorder and then found a free audio hosting site to upload it to.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2011)

I love your voice, too, Lainey.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/saywhatnowthreadvocals
> 
> Edit: I tried doing it in vocaroo but the sound quality was awful for some reason for me. =\ So I did it in Windows Voice Recorder and then found a free audio hosting site to upload it to.



Ginny, that was the cutest giggle after you said "clicker." 

I agree that it's really neat getting to hear everyone, Denise...way to start a cool new thread! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I love your voice, too, Lainey.


I loved your giggle.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 6, 2011)

Some sound a little rushed or clipped. Is the exercise timed?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Some sound a little rushed or clipped. Is the exercise timed?


Speaking only for myself, I talk fast. Actually, I slowed down for this exercise.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaking only for myself, I talk fast. Actually, I slowed down for this exercise.



Same here.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 6, 2011)

So does that mean you get about as much time as you like? If so, maybe it says something about the character of various accents.

Lot's of you seem to start out at what seems like a normal speed to me, but then start to quicken as you progress through it, as if wanting to get it over-with.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

Character of accents? :huh:

C'mon and play along. I'd like to hear yours.

EDT: There doesn't seem to be a time limit and I was having fun so no to your last guess, speaking for myself of course.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> So does that mean you get about as much time as you like? If so, maybe it says something about the character of various accents.
> 
> *Lot's of you seem to start out at what seems like a normal speed to me, but then start to quicken as you progress through it, as if wanting to get it over-with*



I'm sure that probably has something to do with it in some instances- nerves. But I started off trying to go slower than my normal talking speed for clarity and emphasis but probably lapsed into my natural fast cadence after a few seconds. *shrug* Don't really know...could be any number of things, I suppose.

But I too am trying to figure out what "the character of various accents" means exactly...hmmm...


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> So does my 'Jersey'. Also when I'm angry or storytelling.



Other areas of the country also get a kick out of the way we say "water." Its like "Wau-der." I got asked about it all the time in my escapades.

What do you think of the Brooklyn accent? I think the Boston one is.. strange. All the "a" words (car, bar) sounding out like "ahhh" (cahhh, bahhh) instead of the actual letter A.. yes?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Other areas of the country also get a kick out of the way we say "water." Its like "Wau-der." I got asked about it all the time in my escapades.
> 
> What do you think of the Brooklyn accent? I think the Boston one is.. strange. All the "a" words (car, bar) sounding out like "ahhh" (cahhh, bahhh) instead of the actual letter A.. yes?


How about this--let's hear yours too and I'll answer your question? Sound good? Yes? Then chop-chop! Play along!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> How about this--let's hear yours too and I'll answer your question? Sound good? Yes? Then chop-chop! Play along!



*giggle* You tell 'em, Lainey!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow i had my mic way way too sensitive, must record again. 

This is kind of fun!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

penguin this is so fun, thanks!  It is way way too noisy in here, time to go out to the car and turn down the mic sensitivity, it sounds like "Muah muah MUAH muah" twice now.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vs012TmsxTFI9OvQY


I so needed to clear my throat.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

Your voice is amazing, Monique...and your giggle was very infectious. I was giggling along.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

mossystate said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vs012TmsxTFI9OvQY
> 
> 
> I so needed to clear my throat.


Tell me another story, Mossy......


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

.. ok my Dims friends, i have recorded it. This is about as good as it is going to get with the microphone 3 feet away from me, and the sensitivity up, i cant figure it out. 

How do i post it up to here?


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, here we go. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vdghl9AUahJK48aTM

Im very glad this person wasnt talking on the phone while i was doing it. I am mobile, the sensitivity on the mic is way up, i did it four times.. and there it is! I posted up the link, this is so fun 

Please let me know what you think. And, also, if there is a way to turn the mic DOWN...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> .. ok my Dims friends, i have recorded it. This is about as good as it is going to get with the microphone 3 feet away from me, and the sensitivity up, i cant figure it out.
> 
> How do i post it up to here?


On the bottom it will show two choices, to either email to a friend or 'post to the internet'--click on that (the latter) and it should give you an http address that you can cut and paste here. I'm doing this from memory so if I'm wrong someone please correct me, thanks.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> On the bottom it will show two choices, to either email to a friend or 'post to the internet'--click on that (the latter) and it should give you an http address that you can cut and paste here. I'm doing this from memory so if I'm wrong someone please correct me, thanks.



Thank you CastingPearls! This was so fun  I had the microphone sensitivity up way too high, cant figure out how to turn it down, i hope i dont sound like that to everyone i Skype! 

I wonder whose i will listen to next, this is fun and interesting! Thanks penguin!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

You were very funny in that because of all the background noise (believe me, I can empathize; I had two birds and a grandfather clock to contend with) it sounded as if you added a few words in unless you always pronounce pajamas as vaginas but like I said, bad connection...LOL

And now, to be fair and answer your question, yes I do get razzed because of how I say water and because Bayonne is only across two bridges from Brooklyn we pick up a bit of their inflections too. 

You were a good sport. Here's a cookie.

EDT: You also sound a lot like my friend Christopher who also lives in FL but that can't be possible because then I would have to kill you because you know too much.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Ok, here we go. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vdghl9AUahJK48aTM
> 
> Im very glad this person wasnt talking on the phone while i was doing it. I am mobile, the sensitivity on the mic is way up, i did it four times.. and there it is! I posted up the link, this is so fun
> 
> Please let me know what you think. And, also, if there is a way to turn the mic DOWN...



When you said "pajamas" for some reason it sounded like "vaginas" to me, and I was like "I don't remember that on the list!" Hahaha  I had to go and look to see what the word really was.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You were very funny in that because of all the background noise (believe me, I can empathize; I had two birds and a grandfather clock to contend with) it sounded as if you added a few words in unless you always pronounce pajamas as vaginas but like I said, bad connection...LOL



Thank God it wasn't just my perverted mind.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You were very funny in that because of all the background noise (believe me, I can empathize; I had two birds and a grandfather clock to contend with) it sounded as if you added a few words in unless you always pronounce pajamas as vaginas but like I said, bad connection...LOL
> 
> And now, to be fair and answer you question, yes I do get razzed because of how I say water and because Bayonne is only across two bridges from Brooklyn we pick up a bit of their inflections too.
> 
> You were a good sport. Here's a cookie.



Why thank you CastingPearls!  I also went into the settings, dialed down the sensitivity from 100 to 50 (i fixed it it sounds perfect now) .. and did it again!  Here it is, again (and FTR, i have my laptop set up like a cop would in his/her car, and my mic on the dash and the spit sound at the end is someone walking by. how uncouth.)

Now if only i put flashers and could write tickets. Oh, why did my camera need to be stolen? .. ok not getting off topic. here is it again, more clear  http://vocaroo.com/?media=vd5phegNhIecRH775

I started the car on purpose near the end, and this is making me laugh and feel good. Thank you, all on this thread! Thank you! 

EDIT: Tell me where Christopher is, and i will kill him. Just for you. I would consider it an honor! And im in a driving mood too.. Ooo, yes! be specific!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank God it wasn't just my perverted mind.


You know, my pappy said I shoulda been a lawyer and sometimes I think you and I were separated at birth or sumthin.....


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Ok, here we go. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vdghl9AUahJK48aTM
> 
> Im very glad this person wasnt talking on the phone while i was doing it. I am mobile, the sensitivity on the mic is way up, i did it four times.. and there it is! I posted up the link, this is so fun
> 
> Please let me know what you think. And, also, if there is a way to turn the mic DOWN...



To my ears when you said iron it sounded like 'ahrn'...like in Old West movies.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my video....thought an English guy should contribute 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyWyOJmryUA


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You know, my pappy said I shoulda been a lawyer and sometimes I think you and I were separated at birth or sumthin.....



Yur darn tootin.

(And, ftr, that is the first and only time I've actually ever said or typed those words. )


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> When you said "pajamas" for some reason it sounded like "vaginas" to me, and I was like "I don't remember that on the list!" Hahaha  I had to go and look to see what the word really was.



It actually did sound a little bit like 'vaginas' lol, except in a messed up old drunken midwest-country kind of way. Like "vagamas." lolol 

Im liking the first one more, as i re-did it. i hear "Mwah mwah MUAH mwah!" like Charlie Brown the whole way through. Thats what happens when the mic gets turned up to 100 lol


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Here's my video....thought an English guy should contribute
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyWyOJmryUA



I said how y'all say "aluminum" in my second vid 

.. "Aluminium" with an extra "i" am i right?  (this is fun, im definitely going to listen to yours!)

And how you say "pajamas" or "vagamas"... :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Here's my video....thought an English guy should contribute
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyWyOJmryUA


Al-loo-min-ee-um kills me every time. It never gets old for me.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> To my ears when you said iron it sounded like 'ahrn'...like in Old West movies.



You reminded me of this..







"ahrn."


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Here's my video....thought an English guy should contribute
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyWyOJmryUA




Rick, I could listen to you talk all day (just as long as you left out the stuffy "proper English" corrections of the words as I said them).


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> You reminded me of this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remind you of an old man with a wrinkled face???


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> I remind you of an old man with a wrinkled face???



lol... no thats Dick Cheney, and i thought that pic looked kind of country-western, like "ahrn" lol 

Here is when i re-did it with less noise, i dialed down my microphone, lol. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vd5phegNhIecRH775 

I also said "A-loo-min-nium" before i said "Aluminum" just for ha-has


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry, Heyyou. I'm woefully politically ignorant...and I like it like that. Your new recording was much nicer...and you still said "ahrn". Hee hee


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> Sorry, Heyyou. I'm woefully politically ignorant...and I like it like that. Your new recording was much nicer...and you still said "ahrn". Hee hee



Im very glad i could adjust the microphone to a clearer speech, and you are most welcome ms CAMeille! Glad i could make you smile


----------



## Donna (Apr 6, 2011)

I tried the Vocaroo site, but the sound quality was really bad. I took a cue from BBM and used the Windows Voice Record. I used to have an online radio show, but I am verrrry out of practice using the mic. 


Mossystate's voice does not at all match the voice in my head when I read her posts. CP's, however, does.

ETA...Damn link wouldn't work, so I recorded using Vocaroo. Not the highest quality, sorry!

I am here.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2011)

Donna, I have many voices.  

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8viv8dWF1xiLpY65

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vuWwfB4PAHXy5ZjBh


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

All three of Mossy's voices sound exactly like I read her posts. 

Donna you sound just like I expected--cute and perky!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> All three of Mossy's voices sound exactly like I read her posts.
> 
> Donna you sound just like I expected--cute and perky!



.. cute and perky? Oh no...

"_CORP_orate accounts payable Nina speaking! _JUST_ a moment![/i]" 

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vF94D1rQLogZ9MiAD


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2011)

Now my throat hurts. 

gulp


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

I go out shopping and come home to find lots of you have joined in! YAY! And you know what else? I got caught in a sun shower on the way home! We stopped at the park so my daughter could play, and it started raining a few minutes after we got there - while the sun was out. Hah!

Al-you-min-ee-um! It's the only way to say it. Thanks so much for taking part, it makes me happy! I hope to hear lots of people do this.

And I really wonder WTF they're doing with all that cheese and snow peas.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> I go out shopping and come home to find lots of you have joined in! YAY! And you know what else? I got caught in a sun shower on the way home! We stopped at the park so my daughter could play, and it started raining a few minutes after we got there - while the sun was out. Hah!
> 
> Al-you-min-ee-um! It's the only way to say it. Thanks so much for taking part, it makes me happy! I hope to hear lots of people do this.
> 
> And I really wonder WTF they're doing with all that cheese and snow peas.



"Aluminium" vs "aluminum", my take... 

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vPYk9WGd5OFPMJreG

This is soo fun, TY so much penguin!


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> "Aluminium" vs "aluminum", my take...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vPYk9WGd5OFPMJreG
> 
> This is soo fun, TY so much penguin!



Hahah that, plus Mossy threatening to rip our heads off, cracked me up.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 6, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Donna, I have many voices.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8viv8dWF1xiLpY65
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vuWwfB4PAHXy5ZjBh



I can't stop laughing. The first one was scary. The second one was um fap-worthy? LOL


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> LOL I'm still froggy from the flu but thanks. NOW YOU!!!!!!
> 
> EDT: I love how everyone sounds. Em, you surprised me a bit. Your voice projects more than I expected. That's a compliment, btw.



Haha thanks! I'm a pretty loud person...  But I really like this project/thread. So interesting!


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Here's my video....thought an English guy should contribute
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyWyOJmryUA



I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR ACCENT. 

That is all :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 7, 2011)

What a fun idea Pen! 

Penguin, Mellie, Emily, Lainey, LL and BBM lovely voices ladies.

I'm a Noo Yawka, auctioneer is my slow speed and I tried to slow it down some, but yeah, after a few tries this is as good as it gets. 

So here's throwing my snow peas and blue cheese into the mix. 

I see quite a few people have posted since I last looked in here, so I'll go back now take a listen. .


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 7, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> What a fun idea Pen!
> 
> Penguin, Mellie, Emily, Lainey, LL and BBM lovely voices ladies.
> 
> ...


I KNEW you would sound exactly like you do!!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 7, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> What a fun idea Pen!
> 
> Penguin, Mellie, Emily, Lainey, LL and BBM lovely voices ladies.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment, OWA. I must say you have one lovely...and enthusiastic voice! Great recording!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 7, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> What a fun idea Pen!
> 
> Penguin, Mellie, Emily, Lainey, LL and BBM lovely voices ladies.
> 
> ...



You never fail to make me laugh. :happy:


----------



## lucidbliss (Apr 7, 2011)

kk hope i did this right... 
heres mine... dont laugh mellie.... 


http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRIFUile9jQFayYQU


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 7, 2011)

lucidbliss said:


> kk hope i did this right...
> heres mine... dont laugh mellie....
> 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRIFUile9jQFayYQU



I already knew this, but your accent is fabulous. lol

And carts are not only two-wheeled, but nice try. lol


----------



## lucidbliss (Apr 7, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I already knew this, but your accent is fabulous. lol
> 
> And carts are not only two-wheeled, but nice try. lol



WIKI--
A cart is a vehicle or designed for transport, using *TWO* wheels and normally pulled by one or a pair of draught animals. A handcart is pulled or pushed by one or more people. It is different from a dray or wagon, which is a heavy transport vehicle with four wheels and normally at least two horses, which in turn is different from a carriage, which is used exclusively for transporting humans. The restriction of "carts" to two wheels has become less strictly observed since they were commonly horse-drawn, particularly for those pushed by people.
LOL!!! 

LOVE YOU TOO GINNY


----------



## riplee (Apr 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> I hope this is allowed, and that you'll play! This is a voice meme I've seen floating around for a while, and thought it could be fun here. It's usually done voice only with sites like vocaroo, but I don't have a microphone so I did a video with my web cam. You just have to answer the questions and read out the stuff below and post it! I thought it'd be a neat way to get to hear everyone's accents
> 
> All you need to do is record or video yourself answering the questions and reading the random words and sentences at the end.
> 
> ...



What a sexy voice! If you do decide to work on that tan, don't forget to slip-slop-slap.


----------



## penguin (Apr 7, 2011)

riplee said:


> What a sexy voice! If you do decide to work on that tan, don't forget to slip-slop-slap.



Oh, thank you  And no worries with that, I don't tan unless I get severely sunburnt first, so I'm happy to stay pale - and I do use plenty of sunscreen


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh, thank you  And no worries with that, I don't tan unless I get severely sunburnt first, so I'm happy to stay pale - and I do use plenty of sunscreen



High five for paleness!  Only good thing I've gotten out of sunlight is some vitamin D and a terrible sunburn that left me with (awesome) shoulder freckles!

I'ma catch up on this thread and make my own vid later tonight.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 7, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Rick, I could listen to you talk all day (just as long as you left out the stuffy "proper English" corrections of the words as I said them).





1love_emily said:


> I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR ACCENT.
> 
> That is all :blush:



Hehe, thank you :blush:

And there was me thinking my accent was pretty boring :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 7, 2011)

Mossy, I can't say which of your voices I loved more  
(mostly because I don't want you to rip my ******* head off)

Nice job, Heyyou, that really is a sensitive mic, but a good one.

Rellis, boring accent? Are you kidding? Not on this side of the Pond.

Lucidbliss, love it and you're accent is delightful!




CastingPearls said:


> I KNEW you would sound exactly like you do!!!!


 Uh, thank you?! LOL 



CAMellie said:


> Thank you for the compliment, OWA. I must say you have one lovely...and enthusiastic voice! Great recording!


Thanks Mellie! I try to keep the braying to a minimum.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> You never fail to make me laugh. :happy:


 I aim to tease!


----------



## micky4play (Apr 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> I hope this is allowed, and that you'll play! This is a voice meme I've seen floating around for a while, and thought it could be fun here. It's usually done voice only with sites like vocaroo, but I don't have a microphone so I did a video with my web cam. You just have to answer the questions and read out the stuff below and post it! I thought it'd be a neat way to get to hear everyone's accents
> 
> All you need to do is record or video yourself answering the questions and reading the random words and sentences at the end.
> 
> ...



Hellooo - you are adorable!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 7, 2011)

lucidbliss said:


> kk hope i did this right...
> heres mine... dont laugh mellie....
> 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRIFUile9jQFayYQU


Oh, I definitely didn't laugh, Anna. I squeed like a fool when you said oil, New Orleans, and Alabama, though.  I miss the South so much.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet thread, here's my contribution:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vObVM3ZIroHM5Dfmy


----------



## mossystate (Apr 7, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Mossy, I can't say which of your voices I loved more
> (mostly because I don't want you to rip my ******* head off)





The second of the three is only used on the most obvious of customers. You are safe!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 7, 2011)

So I recorded a voice clip earlier today, but I don'T know of a place to upload it  Guess I'll just redo it in a video when I feel more human and then post a link  Sorry it's taking awhile.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 7, 2011)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Sweet thread, here's my contribution:


Adored the musical intro, RG!



mossystate said:


> The second of the three is only used on the most obvious of customers. You are safe!


Whew! LOL! :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 7, 2011)

lucidbliss said:


> WIKI--
> A cart is a vehicle or designed for transport, using *TWO* wheels and normally pulled by one or a pair of draught animals. A handcart is pulled or pushed by one or more people. It is different from a dray or wagon, which is a heavy transport vehicle with four wheels and normally at least two horses, which in turn is different from a carriage, which is used exclusively for transporting humans. The restriction of "carts" to two wheels has become less strictly observed since they were commonly horse-drawn, particularly for those pushed by people.
> LOL!!!
> 
> LOVE YOU TOO GINNY



So you pull your grocery buggies with horses, do ya?    This is talking about a very different kind of cart from a shopping cart. 

By the way, definitions of cart and buggy from Merriam-Webster:

1cart
noun \&#712;kärt\
Definition of CART
1
: a heavy usually horse-drawn 2-wheeled vehicle used for farming or transporting freight
2
: a lightweight 2-wheeled vehicle drawn by a horse, pony, or dog
3
: a small wheeled vehicle 

As you can see, a shopping cart would fit under definition #3. Now:

2buggy
noun
plural buggies
Definition of BUGGY
1
: a light one-horse carriage made with two wheels in England and with four wheels in the United States
2
: a small cart or truck for short transportations of heavy materials
3
: baby carriage
See buggy defined for English-language learners »

Where does a shopping buggy fit here? Hmm, not a one-horse carriage... not a baby carriage... so is it definition #2? It either doesn't fit any of these definitions, or a buggy is in fact a *cart*. Kablam. 

lolololol. C'mon Anna, you know I'm a word nerd. 

I hope you know this argument is all in fun! I'm enjoying it. <3  But I'll stop now so we don't derail the thread.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 8, 2011)

My contribution.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 8, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vt1z139fH6FEwbgJa

29 some years in the Midwest (rural and urban) with some time now in the South and Boston.


----------



## lucidbliss (Apr 8, 2011)

thats a lot of moving around.... and ive listened to everyone, your post are great!!!


----------



## lucidbliss (Apr 8, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So you pull your grocery buggies with horses, do ya?    This is talking about a very different kind of cart from a shopping cart.
> 
> By the way, definitions of cart and buggy from Merriam-Webster:
> 
> ...


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2011)

I am extremely disappointed that nobody has pronounced wash as "warsh" yet.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Apr 8, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Adored the musical intro, RG!



Thanks  your vocal test is actually the one that inspired me to spice it up a bit :bow:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 8, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> I am extremely disappointed that nobody has pronounced wash as "warsh" yet.



My father and some in his family do, but luckily that didn't pass down...:happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 8, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> I am extremely disappointed that nobody has pronounced wash as "warsh" yet.





The Orange Mage said:


> My father and some in his family do, but luckily that didn't pass down...:happy:



My parents both do...it's one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 8, 2011)

Every now and then I'll ask him (for my own amusement) who the first president of the US was.

GEORGE WARSHINGTON 

Also, http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlQkPNHrU83qvaDS4


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 8, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Every now and then I'll ask him (for my own amusement) who the first president of the US was.
> 
> GEORGE WARSHINGTON
> 
> Also, http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlQkPNHrU83qvaDS4



I like dem french fried pertaters!


----------



## penguin (Apr 8, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> I am extremely disappointed that nobody has pronounced wash as "warsh" yet.



A friend of mine in Iowa just about died when she saw a sign advertising a "car warsh" by some school kids.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 8, 2011)

> i have to mess with you ginny, how else do i have fun when nates gone lol



Bahahahaha. I adore you. Just for the record.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> A friend of mine in Iowa just about died when she saw a sign advertising a "car warsh" by some school kids.



What I love and despise about being a Nebraskan is... Larry the Cable Guy. He's from Pawnee City, NE which is like 3 hours away from where I live. I live in the biggest city in the Great Plains between Chicago and Denver... AND I DON'T TALK LIKE HIM. I don't ride a tractor to school, I've never lived on a farm, I don't hunt, yeah... none of that. So it's irritating when people think us Nebraskans all live on farms and hunt deer. 

But it's also cool because FINALLY someone got famous out of Nebraska. FINALLY  and if you enjoy Larry the Cable Guy you can take note that he always wears either a camo hat with a big, bold, black N on the front or a necklace with a red and gold N charm... Yeah, that's my school. University of Nebraska at Lincoln GO HUSKERS :happy:


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 9, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> I am extremely disappointed that nobody has pronounced wash as "warsh" yet.



I do! I'm gonna do mine in a little while. I live on Mount _Warsh_ington.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is mine... 

Perth, Australia here.




ETA I was half laying down when making the video and I can notice I needed to take a few deep breaths... Should have sat up more. 


Great thread Penguin.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 13, 2011)

Great recording! You do indeed sound very different from penguin.


----------



## penguin (Apr 13, 2011)

She does sound different! I think that's because my side of the country was settled by convicts and hers was settled by people who were far more posh and use words like 'shan't' seriously


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol... When I was overseas, Ireland I think, I remember hearing some queenslanders in a pub and I couldn't believe how strong their accents were.... It's amazing the differences between states... And have you heard those Adelaidians??? Talk about posh!!! 

In defense of my fellow Perthians, I've been told my accent is tainted with some British twangs... I was only there a couple years...


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Why is noone posting??? Did I kill this thread???




Bump for more exposure....


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 17, 2011)

OMG!! AWESOME thread! Loved hearing what everyone sounds like! I'm going to try to make one now, though I confess, I'm worried about the Boston accent! Mine's not as strong as the "fake" ones you hear on TV or the real ones from those who live right in Boston (Im about 40 mile out), but I DO have one. Off I go to figure it out!


ETA = Here I am! http://vocaroo.com/?media=v4LRtCcDf1N8KBwme


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2011)

Yay, Aust can stop feeling like a murderer now!! 

Thanks for joining us Mishe! I barely heard an accent.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 17, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> OMG!! AWESOME thread! Loved hearing what everyone sounds like! I'm going to try to make one now, though I confess, I'm worried about the Boston accent! Mine's not as strong as the "fake" ones you hear on TV or the real ones from those who live right in Boston (Im about 40 mile out), but I DO have one. Off I go to figure it out!
> 
> 
> ETA = Here I am! http://vocaroo.com/?media=v4LRtCcDf1N8KBwme



"theatah...watah...clickah" I squeed! Wonderful recording, Mishe!


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 17, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> "theatah...watah...clickah" I squeed! Wonderful recording, Mishe!



Ummm... I'm not seeing a problem with those words...??? LMAO! Thx Mellie!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2011)

I love hearing all your accents!!
My mic is attached to the cam and I can't separate them, so I made a wee video. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/littlefairywren?feature=mhum


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 13, 2011)

I love hearing everyone's accent, though I think our British ladies need to contribute, _el pronto_. 

Here's mine:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjmlzmkST1QFhJvls


----------



## Kamily (May 13, 2011)

Oh goodness I loved hearing all the different accents.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 13, 2011)

mossystate said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vs012TmsxTFI9OvQY
> 
> 
> I so needed to clear my throat.



LA, This cracked me up! Excellent reading.


----------



## Kamily (May 13, 2011)

Ok here is mine. I hope y'all dont laugh too hard. 

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vodZ0RzG4Zhw7WoFl


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 13, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Ok here is mine. I hope y'all dont laugh too hard.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vodZ0RzG4Zhw7WoFl



In lieu of the assigned text, I'd have loved to hear to perform the Geico Pothole commercial ("O Nooooooo, You tire's all flat and junk. Did I do that?....)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 13, 2011)

LittleFairyWren & OIFMountaineer

Great posts you two!!! 

Dammit Kamily, I so heart you! I am missing spending summers in the south so much right now.


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

Feeling really silly and I have such a stupid facial expression pulled the whole time through this video but here is me and J_JP_M doing a video for you guys with me sitting on his lap (hence why he looks like his head is growing out of my arm) lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlgzo8d6Sv0

WARNING : We swear a lot at each other


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 13, 2011)

I sound like a chipmunk. Just fair warning. I sound about five, even though I'm 29.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vJC2qYwV3ydsraf5b


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

OH I love that this thread has been dug up again!! I love listening to you all


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 13, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Feeling really silly and I have such a stupid facial expression pulled the whole time through this video but here is me and J_JP_M doing a video for you guys with me sitting on his lap (hence why he looks like his head is growing out of my arm) lol
> 
> WARNING : We swear a lot at each other



LOL! You guys are hilarious. I love it.




luvbigfellas said:


> I sound like a chipmunk. Just fair warning. I sound about five, even though I'm 29.



Uh, "...where Mrs. Jones was already snoring"? What were you reading?!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 13, 2011)

Animal Farm was the closest reading material I had.


----------



## randomjenerator (May 13, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I sound like a chipmunk. Just fair warning. I sound about five, even though I'm 29.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vJC2qYwV3ydsraf5b



Pfft! You do not! You have a nice voice that reminded me neither of a small child nor of a cute fury animal  

All animals are equal, but some are more equal than others!


----------



## Kamily (May 14, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> In lieu of the assigned text, I'd have loved to hear to perform the Geico Pothole commercial ("O Nooooooo, You tire's all flat and junk. Did I do that?....)





Well honey if thats what u want, I'll do it. You let me know.


----------



## Kamily (May 14, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dammit Kamily, I so heart you! I am missing spending summers in the south so much right now.



:wubu: thanks. I luv living in the south. Im a pure redneck girl...lookin fer an awesome redneck man. :batting:


----------



## Aust99 (May 14, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I love hearing all your accents!!
> My mic is attached to the cam and I can't separate them, so I made a wee video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/littlefairywren?feature=mhum





OIFMountaineer said:


> I love hearing everyone's accent, though I think our British ladies need to contribute, _el pronto_.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjmlzmkST1QFhJvls





Kamily said:


> Ok here is mine. I hope y'all dont laugh too hard.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vodZ0RzG4Zhw7WoFl





luvbigfellas said:


> I sound like a chipmunk. Just fair warning. I sound about five, even though I'm 29.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vJC2qYwV3ydsraf5b





Deacone said:


> Feeling really silly and I have such a stupid facial expression pulled the whole time through this video but here is me and J_JP_M doing a video for you guys with me sitting on his lap (hence why he looks like his head is growing out of my arm) lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlgzo8d6Sv0
> 
> WARNING : We swear a lot at each other



Everyone sounds great!!! I'm glad the thread has been revived...


----------



## AuntHen (May 14, 2011)

some of you already know what I sound like, but here you go! If you want to see me I have vids on the Dims youtube channel from last year.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vfDbXx525FXEcLVC5


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 15, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Ok here is mine. I hope y'all dont laugh too hard.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vodZ0RzG4Zhw7WoFl



Cool! I love those southern accents.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 15, 2011)

I am so bored today and I have free time...which hasn't happened in ages..my plans were cancelled..anyway..stumbled across this post...too bad bad I don't have a microphone -dooohhhh'!!!! This is fun!! 

Guess if you want to hear my voice..you just have to call me HA!


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 18, 2011)

Great thread Penguin.

I really hate hearing myself recorded, but I have to confess that it was fun to hear Monique after years of reading her , so I'm biting the bullet and playing along. 

Here it is Alabama style


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (May 29, 2011)

wow am i country ! this is so wild

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjYTdbgjbLcwi2rk0


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 29, 2011)

My really scratchy, low-fi contribution (couldn't get it any nicer, sorry):
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vnYIqq78SFNO6MYmn


----------



## Dromond (May 30, 2011)

This is a file I recorded some time ago. I don't have a microphone at this time, so I can't record a proper response to this thread. Nevertheless, it IS my voice.

Click to hear me!


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 19, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGWzs8FJNEIXUuhjF


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 19, 2011)

*that was an odd experience.......*

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9T12BmG6xFQumjVg


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 23, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vy0smWF9ww1IsEm9X

Warning, I can't read... HAHA! :doh:


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> I hope this is allowed, and that you'll play! This is a voice meme I've seen floating around for a while, and thought it could be fun here. It's usually done voice only with sites like vocaroo, but I don't have a microphone so I did a video with my web cam. You just have to answer the questions and read out the stuff below and post it! I thought it'd be a neat way to get to hear everyone's accents
> 
> All you need to do is record or video yourself answering the questions and reading the random words and sentences at the end.
> 
> ...



penguin, I am your Encino Man for a REASON!  Thank you soo much for this thread. I vocalized my thanks in the reading of the script you put forth. I forgot to say "Ganzangas," but... http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrEkS3pNSRFjSYNvf

TY! :bow:

And, though the website boosted up the mic levels again, i decided to a more, umm, "musical" version, just because i can? Again, its a bit distorted due to the website auto settings.. but, for your enjoyment and amusement.. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vwEOcAcxkNBRAu2oR


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 25, 2011)

I am visiting with my mom and sister right now but will do this when I get home. Don't know how many Southern accents we have here but I'll be joining y'all! Yee haw! Lol


----------



## comaseason (Aug 25, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> penguin, I am your Encino Man for a REASON!  Thank you soo much for this thread. I vocalized my thanks in the reading of the script you put forth. I forgot to say "Ganzangas," but... http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrEkS3pNSRFjSYNvf
> 
> TY! :bow:
> 
> And, though the website boosted up the mic levels again, i decided to a more, umm, "musical" version, just because i can? Again, its a bit distorted due to the website auto settings.. but, for your enjoyment and amusement.. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vwEOcAcxkNBRAu2oR



Did I hear you say "don't eat the outlet" in the first one?


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 25, 2011)

comaseason said:


> Did I hear you say "don't eat the outlet" in the first one?



Yes, you did. My orange cat Hemi was jumping past the screen, and wanted to chew on the cord plugged into the outlet. I got his attention and he wandered around the room with Duke, Mambo, and Lucky.


----------



## comaseason (Aug 26, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Yes, you did. My orange cat Hemi was jumping past the screen, and wanted to chew on the cord plugged into the outlet. I got his attention and he wandered around the room with Duke, Mambo, and Lucky.



Hemi is an awesome name for a cat.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?r435d9mj5hrmcvu

Hope that works ok. Really had a time as I did this all from my phone lol


----------



## sco17 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is very cool. I'm going to record mine as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## love_dem_fat_chicks (Aug 31, 2011)

penguin said:


> I hope this is allowed, and that you'll play! This is a voice meme I've seen floating around for a while, and thought it could be fun here. It's usually done voice only with sites like vocaroo, but I don't have a microphone so I did a video with my web cam. You just have to answer the questions and read out the stuff below and post it! I thought it'd be a neat way to get to hear everyone's accents
> 
> All you need to do is record or video yourself answering the questions and reading the random words and sentences at the end.
> 
> ...



This is an excellent idea. I think it'd be really cool to hear people's voices and accents we so regularly see on the Boards. Now all I need to do is build up the courage to add my contribution to this.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Bump, of this thread. (Soon to be a video bump once Youtube gets done processing, likely 45 minutes from now, its sooo slow and i can edit in my reading of the script.)


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dfZRRia3SM

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dfZRRia3SM[/media]


----------



## sw33tness3 (Sep 28, 2011)

it was fun listening to everyones accents! i didnt see anyone from colorado yet.. so looks like im the first.. enjoy! lol 

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vpHGbNvFj0EVIIr22

ps.. it sounds kind of windy cause the fan was going. and i consciously slowed down my talking so you could understand me.. i normally talk a lil faster and tend to slur my words together like I'm drunk. I think I sound like I'm drunk anyways lol


----------



## seavixen (Sep 28, 2011)

Hum.. why not? I sound really stupid, though.  And the volume's pretty low, sorry.

(Yes, I say *h*erbs instead of 'erbs.)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vqGYQ2xFOnYTUx78M


----------

